# That's it I have had enough of Paul and Phil!



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Seriously they thought the team was working for Sagan on a Cat1 climb. What did they forget the team leader is Vincenzo Nibali?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

That is the least bad of their oopsies in commentating so far this year.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Marc said:


> That is the least bad of their oopsies in commentating so far this year.


I know I have been trying to excuse as much of them as I can. But how could they think that Sagan was ever going to win a stage with the leaders going up a Cat1 climb? I can't excuse it any more. I really hope this is there last year. I really like the guy that does the first half of the online coverage on NBC sports.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

pulser955 said:


> Seriously they thought the team was working for Sagan on a Cat1 climb. What did they forget the team leader is Vincenzo Nibali?


You did hear one of them said that Sagan is next Eddy Merckx in the making?
They probably think Sagan will win the Tour, Olympic, Vuelta, World and other Classics.....


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pulser955 said:


> I know I have been trying to excuse as much of them as I can. But how could they think that Sagan was ever going to win a stage with the leaders going up a Cat1 climb? I can't excuse it any more. I really hope this is there last year. I really like the guy that does the first half of the online coverage on NBC sports.


They're probably just making talk for talks sake for the new-to-TdF audience folks. What irks me more is when at a sprint finish they get the names of riders completely wrong....or mistake the 1k-to-go for an intermediate sprint as the actual intermediate sprint.

I'm watching the end of today's stage now, as I only caught the first bit this morning. On a whim this morning I turned on the OTA TV and tried watching NBC's tv coverage...I saw a 5 minute commercial, then they interrupted the commercials for a 5-minute recap of golf, followed by another 5-minute commercial break.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

You guys can apologize to Phil and Paul now.

Nibali: We've All Come Here With Big Ambitions | Cyclingnews.com

_"Initially, we were thinking that Peter Sagan might be able to hold on to the lead group and win, so we set a decent tempo for him," Nibali said._


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, you know, eerrr, uh, well, it's sorts like, well, ....... I like them.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Marc said:


> They're probably just making talk for talks sake for the new-to-TdF audience folks. What irks me more is when at a sprint finish they get the names of riders completely wrong....or mistake the 1k-to-go for an intermediate sprint as the actual intermediate sprint.
> 
> I'm watching the end of today's stage now, as I only caught the first bit this morning. On a whim this morning I turned on the OTA TV and tried watching NBC's tv coverage...I saw a 5 minute commercial, then they interrupted the commercials for a 5-minute recap of golf, followed by another 5-minute commercial break.


I got the online package I don't have cable my TV is only online now. I cant stand having to watch commercials.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

The Tedinator said:


> You guys can apologize to Phil and Paul now.
> 
> Nibali: We've All Come Here With Big Ambitions | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> _"Initially, we were thinking that Peter Sagan might be able to hold on to the lead group and win, so we set a decent tempo for him," Nibali said._


I'm sorry the kid is good. Could be one of the best. But right now anyone that thinks he can get over a climb like that and win in that group is smoking crack.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pulser955 said:


> I got the online package I don't have cable my TV is only online now. I cant stand having to watch commercials.


I don't have cable either. For the weekends it seems NBC is broadcasting the TdF coverage on regular NBC OTA channels that you can get via rabbit ear. 

Normally I always watch NBC online (muted) with the Eurosport audio in the background.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Marc said:


> Normally I always watch NBC online (muted) with the Eurosport audio in the background.


That! :thumbsup:

David Harmon and Sean Kelly actually know what they're talking about and they're not senile like Phil & Paul who are repeating each other like scratched vinyls, even when they're wrong.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm a big fan too. They make some mistakes, but over the course of 3-4 hours of live TV, everyone makes mistakes - as do the guys on Eurosport (who I also really like). 

I'm thankful any time cycling is on TV or the internet - the sport doesn't have widespread appeal.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Special Eyes said:


> Well, you know, eerrr, uh, well, it's sorts like, well, ....... I like them.


They're awesome! They announce 3+ hours a day for 3 weeks. Anyone would make a few mistakes. Will be very sad if/when they retire and someone else is announcing cycling.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

It's not easy filling up a lot of dead space in a long race. Bike racing does not have action at all times during a five hour race.. Phil and Paul do a respectable job of filling inb the gaps and educating the veiwers, casual and more knowledgabe alike.


----------



## halfghan (Jul 9, 2012)

I think they do a decent job.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

NextTime said:


> I'm a big fan too. They make some mistakes, but over the course of 3-4 hours of live TV, everyone makes mistakes - as do the guys on Eurosport (who I also really like).
> 
> I'm thankful any time cycling is on TV or the internet - the sport doesn't have widespread appeal.


There ya go...this is it.

I laugh about the Phil and Paul hate that comes every tour. The two at least have hung in there knowing they've got a listening base of about a dozen people. Okay, 100 people.

Give it a break haters. I love the quips these two bring every tour. It's damn genius! And If you need a commentator to tell you the finer details of a race....you're a Fred anyway. 

Enjoy their mistakes and humor or turn off the sound and discuss with yourself a perfectly executed race.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

pulser955 said:


> I'm sorry the kid is good. Could be one of the best. But right now anyone that thinks he can get over a climb like that and win in that group is smoking crack.


I don't think that's unreasonable. He finished second on the Mount Baldy stage at TOC this year.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

erj549 said:


> I don't think that's unreasonable. He finished second on the Mount Baldy stage at TOC this year.


Yea but that's not the first mountain stage of the tour, with the best climbers in world in a knife fight for the yellow jersey.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm just glad it's on TV. I didn't see one bit of the Giro. No more Universal Sports here. 
I say, just get over it.


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

I'm a fan. To me, their voices = pro cycling. But to each their own, I suppose.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Lighten up. Sure they're quirky, but do you think it's easy to announce a bike race and try to make it interesting? Enjoy the ride, they're still the best cycling announcers out there.


----------



## sonoray (Mar 4, 2008)

ti-triodes said:


> Lighten up. Sure they're quirky, but do you think it's easy to announce a bike race and try to make it interesting? Enjoy the ride, they're still the best cycling announcers out there.


+1!

Perhaps the OP should pay closer attention to his grammar while he's bashing Phil and Paul. They're on live tv, you at least have time to edit your post before hitting submit.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

pulser955 said:


> Seriously they thought the team was working for Sagan on a Cat1 climb. What did they forget the team leader is Vincenzo Nibali?


You really can't put a grudge on these "Gents". They are one of the best announcers in this league. At least better than Boring Bob Roll.


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

Squidly said:


> I'm a fan. To me, their voices = pro cycling. But to each their own, I suppose.


and during the tour, any article I read relating to the tour, I kinda hear it in Phil's voice... :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

erj549 said:


> I don't think that's unreasonable. He finished second on the Mount Baldy stage at TOC this year.


It was Big Bear Lake. Which is a lot easier than getting up to Mt. Baldy.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm sick of them. I'll take Schlanger and Gogo over Phil and Paul.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

they're spending a lot of time expressing their man love over Fabian Cancellara's legs. yeah ok that's understandable. they are damn awesome.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

il sogno said:


> I'm sick of them. I'll take Schlanger and Gogo over Phil and Paul.


And I'll take Harmon and Kelly over all of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

yurl said:


> they're spending a lot of time expressing their man love over Fabian Cancellara's legs. yeah ok that's understandable. they are damn awesome.


Phil just commented during today's TT; "There's the Bronze legs of FC"

Phil is right. I want to marry Fab and be the one to shave his dreamy legs!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

DonDenver said:


> Phil just commented during today's TT; "There's the Bronze legs of FC"
> 
> Phil is right. I want to marry Fab and be the one to shave his dreamy legs!




Oh good Lord! 

As for P 'n P, they have a difficult job of trying to make bike racing relevant to the casual American viewer. Of course it's going to be dumbed down a bit.


I enjoy them regardless.


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

Unfortunately they've become caricatures of themselves. I can't believe I've been listening to them for so long. They have great voices and theatrics the problem is that they come off as confused babbling old men most of the time. 

I've seen quite a few announcrs go this way in several sports. Announcers who were lauded for animated voices and passion who lose the plot and become like mindless screaming chickens.

It's unfortunate as they do bring great passion and they do animate a sport that can be very dull for the average viewer, that being said it is high time they get someone else in the rotation to ease the transition.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Paul would be tolerable if they paired him up with someone else.

Phil's babbling has kinda worn out its welcome...


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I like Phil and Paul, but then again, I don't know any better.

Its like growing up in a family where you get beat all the time, and then believing that everyone endured beatings as a child. You haven't experienced anything else, so you just don't know any better.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

I like P n P but.....

Whenever they do the opening show with Bobke and Liam in one booth and P n P sitting in another booth in matching shirts shoulder to shoulder to fit in the frame all I can think of is Dumb and Dumber....


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

I can handle PnP, but that Liam guy needs to go back to announcing basketball. Fortunately I have to record it everyday, so I can fast forward through the Liam and Bobke show. I'm with the the fellow that said he is just glad it's on. A little bummed about the weekend coverage that they cut out about half the race for the network goons. 

Oh well, I'm just happy for the coverage that I get.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

I can understand the reliance on the catchphrases - heck, I even listen for them now. I bring a whole suitcase of courage just to listen to these guys light the blue touchpaper and stamp their authority on the Tour.

What I cannot forgive is how Phil can't seem to remember how to pronounce someone's name. A few examples: 
1) Robert Gesink. Is it pronounced Gesink, or Hesink? Phil says both.
2) Andre Greipel - do you roll the R in the first name? How about the one in the surname? Do you roll both? or neither? I could swear I've heard Phil use all 4 possible combinations in the same breath. Certainly on the same stage.
3) Alejandro Valverde - is the J pronounced like an "H," or like an "S" ?? Phil says why choose- it can be both!

Sure, I'm having a bit of fun, but wouldn't you think he could ask someone, or hey, even ask the rider himself? Or just pick one way and go with it, right or wrong?


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

The Tedinator said:


> You guys can apologize to Phil and Paul now.
> 
> Nibali: We've All Come Here With Big Ambitions | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> _"Initially, we were thinking that Peter Sagan might be able to hold on to the lead group and win, so we set a decent tempo for him," Nibali said._


I was questioning the call also. But then without any sprinters, Sagan stood to gain a good number of points if he could stay in touch (or rejoin on the decent)


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

pulser955 said:


> I know I have been trying to excuse as much of them as I can. But how could they think that Sagan was ever going to win a stage with the leaders going up a Cat1 climb? I can't excuse it any more. I really hope this is there last year. I really like the guy that does the first half of the online coverage on NBC sports.


stranger things have happened. There are a lot of people on this forum who sincerely think/thought Sagan has a shot at winning yellow.

They set a blistering pace on the climb and on the downhill, once they realized they dropped a few GC folks, but if the pace was easy-steady one could see a large 20-30 riders strong group forming on the descent, in which case Sagan would have a very reasonable shot at sprint. Easy to say now that we all watched the stage.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> Paul would be tolerable if they paired him up with someone else.
> 
> Phil's babbling has kinda worn out its welcome...


Paul's been teamed up with Bobke for some of the smaller stage races. I can't say I like it better.




Kodi Crescent said:


> I like Phil and Paul, but then again, I don't know any better.
> 
> Its like growing up in a family where you get beat all the time, and then believing that everyone endured beatings as a child. You haven't experienced anything else, so you just don't know any better.


WOW! I know Phil and Paul can be tough to take sometimes, but comparing them to chronic child abuse? I wouldn't say they're _that_ bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Phil, Paul, & Bobke must be doing something right. Viewership is so solid NBC signed on for another 10 yrs.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

And apparently Jens' name is "Voght" not "Voight" like they've been saying for the last 10 yrs.


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

damn, some first world problems here. Be glad we don't still have to wait all year to watch a Phil Tesh montage that ends up being shortened to 10 minutes when some random guys with golf clubs go into sudden death.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Let's redirect our outrage to where it really belongs - The degradation in quality of the podium girls.

They just aren't as hot or classy as in the past. And for that, I'm OUTRAGED!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Oldteen said:


> Phil, Paul, & Bobke must be doing something right. Viewership is so solid NBC signed on for another 10 yrs.


No kiddin'?

That's great!

Where/when was that decided and announced?

One thing I DO have an issue with, is the producing under NBC seems to have made the format (and content) even further watered down. I don't think this is a PnP issue, but rather they are working under the constraints of the format handed them.

It's becoming milk toast liturgy.

For instance, this year there is no "looks back" over Tour history. Phil shines at narrating cycling lore.

In years past (under OLN), the Phil, Paul, Bobke commentary and ad-lib antics were gold.

Their "stage prediction" competition is gone too. 

I hope NBC doesn't hose down the show into two dimensional irrelevance. 

This isn't golf, and we don't clap politely.

That said, I'm happy as heck we get coverage at all.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

T K said:


> I'm just glad it's on TV. I didn't see one bit of the Giro. No more Universal Sports here.
> I say, just get over it.


Actually, RAI2 the Italian TV station streams the Giro d'Italia online every day, for free.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Let's redirect our outrage to where it really belongs - The degradation in quality of the podium girls.
> 
> They just aren't as hot or classy as in the past. And for that, I'm OUTRAGED!


Now you're talking! :thumbsup:


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Kodi Crescent said:


> Let's redirect our outrage to where it really belongs - The degradation in quality of the podium girls.
> 
> They just aren't as hot or classy as in the past. And for that, I'm OUTRAGED!


This year's TDF podium girls aren't bad after all. 

W/c one you don't like?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

vismitananda said:


> This year's TDF podium girls aren't bad after all.



Really. When I saw the bow-wows at the Criterium Dauphine I thought the French were losing it but the Tour girls are f-I-n-e, fine!


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

ti-triodes said:


> Really. When I saw the bow-wows at the Criterium Dauphine I thought the French were losing it but the Tour girls are f-I-n-e, fine!


I really don't mind their podium girls, really I don't. 

But I would be amaze if they brought up Asian podium girls for a change. Well, who can't love Asians?


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

pulser955 said:


> Seriously they thought the team was working for Sagan on a Cat1 climb. What did they forget the team leader is Vincenzo Nibali?


They topped it today. After the intermediate sprint and the start of the HC mountain, Phil said something like, "if Sagan can make it over this mountain in decent shape, the team could get him some serious sprint points." Luckily, Paul immediately said, "don't underestimate this hill." Right then, they cut to Sagan being dropped from the pack. 

LOL, how could Phil imagine that Sagan would cross the HC mountain top anywhere near the leaders. Sagan ended up 12 minutes back of the leaders. Admittedly, much better than Goss/Griepel who finished 27 minutes back and Cav, who finished 31 minutes back.


----------

